# Multirolle linkshand oder rechtshand



## kefal (2. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen.
ich suche meine erste Multirolle für schweres Pilken vom Boot/Kutter. 
Normalerweise habe ich immer Linkshandrollen bei Stationärrollen, und halte die Rute mit rechts.
Jetzt sagte mir der Verkäufer im Laden das Multirollen hauptsächlich mit rechts gekurbelt werden und Linkshandrollen eher die Seltenheit wären.
Was sagt Ihr dazu ?, er hat es damit begründet das bei Rechtshändlern die Kraft eher für das drehen der Rolle 
benötigt wird als für die Rute.


----------



## yukonjack (2. Oktober 2018)

Kurbel weiter mit links, egal was dir der Verkäufer erzählt. Also Linkshandrolle bestellen.


----------



## Hering 58 (2. Oktober 2018)

Genau yukon das sehe ich genauso.


----------



## Stulle (2. Oktober 2018)

LH ist etwas angenehmer, obs für dich den aufwand wert ist kann ich dir natürlich nicht sagen. 

Das liegt daran Multis im original mit gurt genutzt wurden/werden so das du mit deinem körper die rute stütz und mit den starken arm zum einkurbeln benutzt.


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. Oktober 2018)

Ein grosser Teil der hier in Deutschland angebotenen Multirollen gibt es schon als „Linkshand“, da der Hauptteil der Bevölkerung hier Rechtshänder sind. (Lass dir von dem Verkäufer nichts erzählen, der will das Ding nur los werden.)
Der starke Arm ist an der Rute (bei den meisten Deutschen der Rechte) und gekurbelt wird hauptsächlich mit links. Wenn es deine Rolle als Linkshand gibt, soll der Verkäufer die bestellen oder du gehst woanders hin.....


----------



## kefal (3. Oktober 2018)

Danke euch allen,
das habe ich mir auch gedacht das der eher die Rolle loswerden wollte.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

früher wurden Ruten mit Multirollen grundsätzlich mit der rechten Hand geworfen. Nach dem Wurf erfolgte der Handwechsel, d.h. die linke Hand hielt die Rute und mit der rechten Hand wurde eingekurbelt. Irgendwann, in den 1980ern oder auch 1990ern kamen dann vermehrt Linkshandmodelle auf. Meine 4 Multirollen sind alle Rechtshandmodelle, aber die stammen auch aus den 1960ern/1970ern.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## kefal (11. Oktober 2018)

Es ist die Penn warfare 15 Linkshand geworden, mit  20 er geflochtener Spiderwire an einer Nevercrack geht es ab morgen auf den Kutter als schwere
NaturköderKombi.


----------



## Hering 58 (11. Oktober 2018)

Denn mal Petri.


----------



## Stulle (12. Oktober 2018)

kefal schrieb:


> Es ist die Penn warfare 15 Linkshand geworden, mit  20 er geflochtener Spiderwire an einer Nevercrack geht es ab morgen auf den Kutter als schwere
> NaturköderKombi.


Petri Heil 

Die Rolle ist ja durchaus erschwinglich. 
Bin gespannt ob sie hält was der Name verspricht.  Und ob es beißt


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. Oktober 2018)

Bin auf den Erfahrungsbericht gespannt - alleine schon der Schnurführung wegen....


----------



## kefal (15. Oktober 2018)

Zu der Rolle kann ich leider nicht viel sagen, beim ersten Einsatz ist mir das Vorfach durch ein Hänger abgerissen.
Danach habe ich wieder auf Pilkrute umgestellt.
Grundsätzlich hatte ich am ersten Tag 4 maßige Dorsche und etliche Wittlinge auf Twister, am 2. Tag lief es auf dem Kutter fast ausschließlich auf Wattwurm an der Naturködermontage und es wurden wenige Dorsche dafür einige Hundert Witlinge gefangen. Da ich für den 2.Tag keine  Wattis bestellt hatte musste ich mit den wenigen Wittlingen am Twister vorlieb nehmen.
Es war aber ein sehr schöner Tag, den ganzen Tag Sonne satt.


----------

